# Last movie you watched!



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 22, 2021)

I can't believe I only now watched V for Vendetta. Prodigious movie! I understand why it's such a classic! 

What did you last watch and how good was it?


----------



## mangomango (Jan 22, 2021)

It's definitely been a while since I watched any movies. I do believe that the last one I watched was around Christmas time, called "The Year without Santa Claus". It wasn't particularly good, but the Snow Miser Heat Miser song was very catchy.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 22, 2021)

Paddington! 

I thought it'd be a nice, uncontroversial choice for the family

Probably just because I'm writing an essay on it but I could've sworn there were links to postcolonial immigration to the UK. Its probably just pareidolia lmao


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 22, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Paddington!
> 
> I thought it'd be a nice, uncontroversial choice for the family
> 
> Probably just because I'm writing an essay on it but I could've sworn there were links to postcolonial immigration to the UK. Its probably just pareidolia lmao


That wouldn't be that surprising, they tend to shove their politics into children's movies


mangomango said:


> It's definitely been a while since I watched any movies. I do believe that the last one I watched was around Christmas time, called "The Year without Santa Claus". It wasn't particularly good, but the Snow Miser Heat Miser song was very catchy.


That one? i see what you mean


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 22, 2021)

I think the last movie I watched was "Hostiles" on Netflix. I enjoyed it quite a bit, interesting take on the Western genre. Also exquisite visuals and soundtrack, both of which I am a sucker for.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 23, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I think the last movie I watched was "Hostiles" on Netflix. I enjoyed it quite a bit, interesting take on the Western genre. Also exquisite visuals and soundtrack, both of which I am a sucker for.


Interesting synopsis.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2021)

Aquaman. It looked expensive to make!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 25, 2021)

The Simpsons Movie


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 26, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> The Simpsons Movie


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 26, 2021)

I watched Pixar's "Soul" last weekend.
Despite some pretty deep themes, it was fun and interesting.  Animation, score and acting are all excellent.


----------



## Aibiki (Jan 26, 2021)

The Borrowers (the one with John Goodman)
I was feeling nostalgic for movies from my childhood. It's still pretty good, I think I like The Secret World of Arrietty better tho. I want to go read the books at some point.


----------



## Blah (Jan 26, 2021)

"The Wolf Of Snow Hollow", a recent 'comedy-horror' movie. A bunch of murders in a remote town, all on full moons.
Loved the lead guy's performance, watching a cop's life collapse over a case was surprisingly entertaining.
The ending was slightly disappointing, the murderer was literally a guy in a suit, but it doesn't ruin it.


----------



## Play3r (Jan 26, 2021)

Captain america: civil war... i watched it because i thought i would just watch all the marvel movies again :\


----------



## FoxWithAName (Jan 26, 2021)

Knifes out... Very good movie starring Daniel Craig with the best accent ever. The movie just delivers.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 5, 2021)

I watched Baiju Bawra in the afternoon. Might help me with motivation in my music studies.
Then I just finished watching  Rango  half an hour ago. The hawk was pretty


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 5, 2021)

Boondock Saints <3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 5, 2021)

The Bucket List. About a mechanic and a millionaire who both have a year to live and decide to spend it doing everything they always wanted to. 

Fucking cover lied to me. It said it was a comedy but no it gave me the big sad.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 5, 2021)

last movie i watched was #alive on netflix , mostly the premise of a guy being trapped in his apartment when there are zombies was interesting, in all i would call it an okay movie


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Blended with Adam Sandler and Drew Barrymore.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I can't believe I only now watched V for Vendetta. Prodigious movie! I understand why it's such a classic!
> 
> What did you last watch and how good was it?


Good movie that one.

Last movie I watched was.. I think Avengers: Infinity Wars, which was some time ago. I don't really watch many movies anymore as Hollywood make way too much garbage nowadays.


----------



## grrfret (Feb 8, 2021)

1408. Even though I knew the plot from the novel, it still had some scares in there. Really good film.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 8, 2021)

Just a reminder that pirating movies is illegal and a good way to get malware on your system.

As for movies I've seen, I saw The Half of It and Outside the Wire on Netflix. My girlfriend prodded me into watching The Half of It, but I'm glad she did. Outside the Wire was alright, but managed to surprise me on a lot of levels.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 8, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Just a reminder that pirating movies is illegal and a good way to get malware on your system.
> 
> As for movies I've seen, I saw The Half of It and Outside the Wire on Netflix. My girlfriend prodded me into watching The Half of It, but I'm glad she did. Outside the Wire was alright, but managed to surprise me on a lot of levels.


The only person here talking about pirating movies, and thus exposing young impressionable people to the idea of piracy, is you.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 8, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yeah I feel that, it really seems like we've been in a cultural drought for a while. Thankfully there are still the good movies from the past. Even if you're really cheap and don't want to pay for netfucks or Scamazon, you can still watch movies for free online! *youtube deletes them fast*,* but there are alternatives like Bitchute*. I found quite a few rare good movies there


I doubt those movies are properly licensed on those platforms in that manner. 

Also: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitChute

There are better recommendations.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 8, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I doubt those movies are properly licensed on those platforms in that manner.
> 
> Also: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitChute
> 
> There are better recommendations.


There are better recommendations than wikipedia


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 8, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> There are better recommendations than wikipedia


I would say they are more factual than Bitchute. 

I might Soul on Friday since a few people seem to be recommending it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 8, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I would say they are more factual than Bitchute.
> 
> I might Soul on Friday since a few people seem to be recommending it.


BitChute is a video sharing platform, it's literally not factual

Speaking of factual, could you stop treating every thread like a soap box for your fake moral high ground? it's really quite annoying


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 8, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Most of the time I don't


Then perhaps go a bit further and stop doing it; while you're at adjusting annoying behavior, I think you're aware that political discussion is not allowed as per forum rules.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 8, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Then perhaps go a bit further and stop doing it; while you're at adjusting annoying behavior, I think you're aware that political discussion is not allowed as per forum rules.


Just raising a concern. I did that and now I'm gone.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 8, 2021)

Just a reminder that not everything that is illegal is unethical, and plenty of things that are mandated by law are immoral.

Last movie I saw was Soul. It was refreshing seeing a new plot that wasn't just a remake or a rehash of another story, but the movie didn't impress me for some reason. Too weird maybe.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 13, 2021)

In 2 days, I watched all Lord of the Rings and last night I watched Godzilla: King of Monsters.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 13, 2021)

Bumblebee 

Because I'm a transformers nerd and it succeeds everywhere Michael Bay failed.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 13, 2021)

10 Cloverfield Lane.

I actually enjoyed it. I was initially disappointed that it wasn't a direct sequel to Cloverfield, but I gave it a chance and I'm glad that I finally did.

I was on the edge of my seat (hostage situations particularly terrify me) but the occasional moments of absurd humour broke the tension just enough to prevent me from having a heart attack.

The fact that there were real monsters at the end helped a lot too. After scary murderer John Goodman they were a blessed relief.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 13, 2021)

Green Mile. First time I have seen it in over 10 years. Forgot how good it was


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Feb 21, 2021)

Star Trek: Generations. Watched it in the breakroom during lunch on Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## aomagrat (Feb 22, 2021)

Last night I watched the classic western "Support Your Local Gunfighter" staring James Garner, Suzanne Pleshette, Harry Morgan and Jack Elam.  All great actors now gone.


----------



## kittyfuzz (Feb 26, 2021)

Double Impact with Jean-Claude Van Damme. It was alright - had some rather racy scenes with him that were *ahem* enjoyable


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 2, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I watched Pixar's "Soul" last weekend.
> Despite some pretty deep themes, it was fun and interesting.  Animation, score and acting are all excellent.


I didn't think I would like it but it was really really good. The ending I think was a little hard for children to understand what with the fish and ocean analogy.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 2, 2021)

grrfret said:


> 1408. Even though I knew the plot from the novel, it still had some scares in there. Really good film.


the movie was sooo much better than the short story IMO. I was reading it and was so bored with how King wrote it, which is a huge let down for me. Especially after reading the Pet Semetary and currently reading the Outsider.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 2, 2021)

Eurovision for the second time!


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Mar 4, 2021)

I watched The Abyss the other day in between schoolwork breaks. I always enjoy going back to that one.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 9, 2021)

The Hobbit : Battle of the Five Armies


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Apr 27, 2021)

Midway (2019)


----------



## Frost Antares (May 2, 2021)

Don´t really watch a lot of movies these days, but the last one I watched was Whiplash. Now I´m split between it and American Psycho for my number one. The cinematography is perfectly deliberate in every shot, and the story... without going into spoilers, It´s such a great example of a movie centered around very obviously flawed characters that doesn´t really care about unnecessarily restrictive story telling conventions. Yeah it´s just amazing. Do yourself a favor and watch it if you can.


----------



## Mangotun (May 2, 2021)

Avengers endgame


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 2, 2021)

On Friday night, I watched "Quest for Camelot" with the young woman I am pursuing. I'd never seen it before, and was surprised to hear Don Rickles voice acting one of the characters. My ladyfriend had not heard of him, so I went to Youtube and we watched his roasts of Ronald Reagan and Frank Sinatra. It's a damn shame that his style of humor would not be welcome in the modern world.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Mr. Deeds


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2021)

The Green Mile. It's pretty emotional.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 2, 2021)

This was about a month ago but I rewatched The Life of Pi with my grandma. She noted how clear it was that the creators had studied the actual animals before rendering them in CGI. With the exception of the Orangutan all three that appear in any major capacity look and behave exactly like the actual animal would. The Orangutan only loses points because uncanny valley.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

A month ago I stopped by memory lane and ewatched the first Harry Potter movie. 

Ahh, the good ol' days...


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Frank
The fassbender movie
Love the avant garde music
Though makes me wanna chuck on a fox fur suit head and shout
I HAVE A CERTIFICATE


----------



## JIBBLY (May 8, 2021)

I watched the new The Mitchell's V.S. The Machines and absolutely loved it! Waiting for my friend to be available so we can watch it together.


----------



## Tacoshark (May 8, 2021)

Beez N' Catz said:


> I watched the new The Mitchell's V.S. The Machines and absolutely loved it! Waiting for my friend to be available so we can watch it together.


Same, masterpiece of animation ^^


----------



## Play3r (May 8, 2021)

Beez N' Catz said:


> I watched the new The Mitchell's V.S. The Machines and absolutely loved it! Waiting for my friend to be available so we can watch it together.


same..
i haven't finished it yet i'm like halfway through lol..
I saw it had the same animation as  Spider-Man: into the Spiderverse and i loved that too


----------



## Xitheon (May 8, 2021)

I'm watching Titan A.E.

Stith is dummy thicc.






Thunder thighs. Ooooh momma.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (May 8, 2021)

A Ghost Story. I knew what to expect going in and enjoyed it rather well.


----------



## Play3r (May 8, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I'm watching Titan A.E.
> 
> Stith is dummy thicc.
> 
> ...


Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 8, 2021)

John Wick: Chapter 2


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 8, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I'm watching Titan A.E.
> 
> Stith is dummy thicc.
> 
> ...


I'm a huge fan of this movie all together. It's super underrated.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 8, 2021)

S H R E K

is it bad I was able to quote scenes before they happened


----------



## The-Courier (May 8, 2021)

Hardcore Henry.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

secret of nimh.

wanted to watch a movie with a house mouse main character before the species goes extinct.


----------



## Play3r (May 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> S H R E K
> 
> is it bad I was able to quote scenes before they happened


. . .
At least you know 'em
i have never watched the first shrek...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 9, 2021)

John Wick: Chapter 3 - Parabellum


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 10, 2021)

Player said:


> . . .
> At least you know 'em
> i have never watched the first shrek...


You have to now. It's your homework


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 10, 2021)

Watched Les Miserables (the one with Hugh Jackman and Russell Crowe) last night.  I've been a fan of the musical for many years so the movie is just one of those "comfort" things for me.


----------



## Kailirian (May 20, 2021)

Overlord! Fun movie about WW2 with mutants.
Also, Pilou Asbæk as a more scary villain than Euron Greyjoy (seriously, they wasted him on GoT)


----------



## Play3r (May 20, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> You have to now. It's your homework


haha 
n o
i don't do homework anymore.


----------



## Deathless (May 21, 2021)

Rewatched El Camino for the 10th time.
I absolutely love anything involved in the Breaking Bad/Vince Gilligan universe!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)

Dumb & Dumber

"You can't triple stamp a double stamp!!"


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 22, 2021)

Shrek 4

It's a good movie and I will die on this hill

The only bad shrek is shrek 3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 27, 2021)

Big Daddy


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 27, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> The only bad shrek is shrek 3


Agreed


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 27, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Agreed


its only saving grace is that fucking D A D A scene


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 27, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> its only saving grace is that fucking D A D A scene


That's literally the only funny part of the whole movie


----------



## aomagrat (May 27, 2021)

I watched "A Night to Remember" last night on Pluto TV. Crap, that's a sad movie!


----------



## cam_ukemi (Jun 17, 2021)

_Big Fish and Begonia_. What an amazing film! I'm a sucker for good animated stories.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 17, 2021)

It's nothing new, but the last movie I watched was Aliens (the second of the franchise).  Always been a favorite of mine, Bill Paxton's character is so quotable. . .


----------



## BassFoxBoog (Jun 18, 2021)

Parasite
Wow
Well worth a watch
Even if it’s for the mad scene in the bathroom after the flood


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 18, 2021)

Waiting for Godot. 

It's a weird one. I gotta write an assignment on how it's a commentary on the suffering that is existence. 

Whole thing is on YouTube if you wanna check it out. Literally nothing happens in it, it's one of those movies/ plays that's carried entirely by the characters. For two hours.


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 18, 2021)

Peter Rabbit


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 18, 2021)

I just finished watching the new Pixar movie called Luca, and it was good but not anywhere near their best work


----------



## ProtogenWolF (Jun 20, 2021)

last movie i watched was watching tron again on disney plus one of my favorite movies ever XD


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 20, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Waiting for Godot.
> 
> It's a weird one. I gotta write an assignment on how it's a commentary on the suffering that is existence.
> 
> Whole thing is on YouTube if you wanna check it out. Literally nothing happens in it, it's one of those movies/ plays that's carried entirely by the characters. For two hours.


The Crucible. For the same assignment. It's depressing as fuck.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 23, 2021)

The Transformers: The Movie. 

It's very nostalgic for me. 

- The soundtrack slaps. It even has Weird Al! 
- It introduced me to cosmic horror
- Orson Welles was in it
- Half the lines are like, iconic in the franchise now
- The sheer balls they had permanently killing main characters off from as soon as *SEVEN MINUTES IN* is glorious.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jun 25, 2021)

"I Am Number Four."  It's not a GREAT movie but it's different, and I like Timothy Olyphant so there's that.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 26, 2021)

Just started watching Ken Burns's documentary miniseries Country Music. I expect I'll lose interest in the subject matter increasingly as it gets closer to the present-day crap oozing out of Nashville, but at the moment we're still in the 1920s and 30s. The original Carter Family rules. That is all.

Before that, a made-for-TV production of Harold Pinter's amazing absurdist play No Man's Land, with Ralph Richardson and John Gielgud.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 10, 2021)

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls


----------



## Lenago (Jul 10, 2021)

One of Hercule Poirot movies, with David suchet.
He really is THE Poirot, love these movies so much


----------



## Maverick. (Jul 10, 2021)

zootopia smh lol


----------



## Curt Goynes (Sep 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Waiting for Godot.
> 
> It's a weird one. I gotta write an assignment on how it's a commentary on the suffering that is existence. I even had to add an image to the vid to be more persuasive.   Online video cutter helped me to handle it!
> 
> Whole thing is on YouTube if you wanna check it out. Literally nothing happens in it, it's one of those movies/ plays that's carried entirely by the characters. For two hours.


It was Batman: Dark Knight by Nolan. One of my all time favs


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

I went and saw The Many Saints of Newark last night (huge sopranos fan).

I liked the move for the most part but I felt like it actually should have been a new HBO show and continued on. It almost felt like the first episode of something. The movie did not have nearly enough Michael Gandolfini who was a very convincing younger Tony. It was really starting to show towards the end of the movie and that’s why I’m really sad that we didn’t get more of them. The other stand out in terms of younger versions of old characters was the actress who played Tony’s mom… she was spot on. I think the only one I didn’t care for was the younger portrayal of Silvio… it seemed a bit over the top… even for that character.


----------



## Jazzyy (Oct 8, 2021)

I watched Venom: Let There Be Carnage.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (Oct 10, 2021)

Free guy.......... nope
Never again


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 11, 2021)

Just watched Willy's Wonderland.
That was the funniest horror movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Outré (Oct 11, 2021)

Tron


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Oct 11, 2021)

Rock Dog
It's one of my favorites


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Oct 12, 2021)

I watched Cruella (2021)
I thought it was actually pretty good.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 12, 2021)

Bombay. Turns out I am somewhat capable of crying.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 12, 2021)

Exorcist 3: Director's cut


----------



## Outré (Oct 12, 2021)

Confessions of a Superhero. I found it interesting and worth watching, but it honestly left me feeling like really depressed… so I don’t know.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 17, 2021)

Angel heart




Discovered it because of the song, but I'm disappointed of how little of it is actually in the film. Still pretty good


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2021)

The animated Addams Family 2.  It was OK, but not Addams level.  The Addams family take a road trip to find out if Wednesday is a true Addams of if she was switched at birth because a happy and excited Fester juggled the babies in the ward when she was born.

We came home and watched Addams Family Values.  John Astin started Gomez, Raul Julia was Gomez.  I miss when movies would attempt to be different or push envelopes.  Now everything is  safe and the same with new titles.  We're rebooting old films to make them all the same or into a franchise.  Deadpool is a good counter to the current movie culture.


----------



## Outré (Oct 17, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> The animated Addams Family 2.  It was OK, but not Addams level.  The Addams family take a road trip to find out if Wednesday is a true Addams of if she was switched at birth because a happy and excited Fester juggled the babies in the ward when she was born.
> 
> We came home and watched Addams Family Values.  John Astin started Gomez, Raul Julia was Gomez.  I miss when movies would attempt to be different or push envelopes.  Now everything is  safe and the same with new titles.  We're rebooting old films to make them all the same or into a franchise.  Deadpool is a good counter to the current movie culture.


I love the 2 1990’s Adams family movies. They were casted, written and directed so perfectly. I guess they were technically a reboot as well but that was one occasion where the reboot was far better then the original (IMO). It was so sad that Raul Julia died after the second movie. He was the perfect Gomez. I would have loved to see him back for a third.

Are you going to check out the Wedensday show that Tim Burton is making? I guess its supposed to be based around Wednesday as an adult. I’m intrigued but also a bit nervous. Tim burton does not have the best track record when it comes to reboots and remakes… but his original stuff is fantastic. I wish he would go back to doing that… give us Beetlejuice 2 already!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Oct 17, 2021)

HTTYD: The Hidden World.

It's probably the 20th time I've watched it. I just love the animation and the various dragon designs (I actually like the Light Fury. She's cute.)


----------



## Outré (Oct 17, 2021)

I watched the Butterfly Effect last night. Not a perfect movie but I like it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 19, 2021)

Batman: The Long Halloween parts 1 and 2.  They are really fantastic.  And th3 artist for Catwoman and Batman is phenomenal!


----------



## Outré (Oct 19, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Batman: The Long Halloween parts 1 and 2.  They are really fantastic.  And th3 artist for Catwoman and Batman is phenomenal!


I still need to watch those. Are they on hbo max? Did they turn out as good as the Dark Knight returns and Red Hood?

BTW. You like a lot of cool shit… just saying.


----------



## Willow the wisp (Oct 19, 2021)

i watched the odyssey in class and i liked that there was literal blood baths
but otherwise it was a shit movie


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I still need to watch those. Are they on hbo max? Did they turn out as good as the Dark Knight returns and Red Hood?
> 
> BTW. You like a lot of cool shit… just saying.


They are on HBO Max.  Some things deviated from the comic for more drama or to make the stakes feel more real.  Catwoman was a true anti-hero.  Every villain had both a hero and true villain moment, for instance Joker went full detective and claimed to be the worst and best of Batman if he would let go of his moral conviction and it was as chilling as it sounds, but it hammered the dichotomies as it showed Joker is insane in one way and very sane in others so you feel mixed, like there is some good but he could be playing you as he attempts to wipe out a gathering for reasons.  Under the Red Hood seemed more revenge and fight fire with fire with Joker just doing awful things for the laughs and his own amusement.  It was just really, really well thought out and put together like Dark Knight returns and Mask of the Phantasm level of thought.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2021)

Freaky.  Oh god.  Ohhhh goooodddd.. 
A bad movie that wants to be a b-movie.  It's essentially the Hot Chick except instead of robber, it's a murderer.  Chick is soo incompetent until she bodyswaps with a guy then becomes competent and self-assured.  Killer becomes young woman and no one thinks the girl can be offing people because girl.  There was a rape scene played for laughs.  Yeah, pretty bad.  
Switched to Serenity to see Wash and River.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

Think the last one I saw and watched all the way through in a theater or otherwise was Prometheus.

I don't go to movie theaters anymore.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 24, 2021)

Dune, Part I


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 25, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Think the last one I saw and watched all the way through in a theater or otherwise was Prometheus.
> 
> I don't go to movie theaters anymore.


Much respect.  One of the few movies I've walked out of.  It took Iron Man to go back.  Then Force Awakens for me to walk back out.

Ok, Spanglish.  Just finished a double home movie night.  After Freaky (can't do slasher or body horror, no matter how bad) that was my pick.  It was so all over the place as soon as a story seemed to come out, it dropped.  So i thought maybe it was about life and how it's events on events, a divorcee looking for love, immigrant trying to fit in, finding love in unusual circumstances - but nope.  Somehow it was a side character's coming into her own by being an immigrant stood up by a WASP family to devalue her enthnicity.  I give up on American films.  I'm going back to foreign films like Hero.


----------



## Outré (Oct 25, 2021)

Went and saw DUNE 1


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 25, 2021)

Is it good?


----------



## Outré (Oct 25, 2021)

I liked it quite a bit. Every shot was like a piece of art… I liked the way they handled the story for the most part. The score was amazing. I liked the casting.. Jason Momoa actually shaved his beard off in this movie… that was a bit shocking I guess. Haha

My only complaint is that I have to wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

The end of a Marvel movie on TV


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 29, 2021)

*Hard Boiled*


----------



## Rimna (Oct 29, 2021)

Donnie Brasco. It's still one of my favorites, though I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as when I watched it for the first time 12 years ago.


----------



## MechaMegs (Oct 29, 2021)

Horror flick called Ginger Snaps.
Was really good is an interesting take on a more modern (not entirely since its like the 90's) werewolf type of story. The mom in the movie btw is awesome!


----------



## Outré (Oct 29, 2021)

I’m watching the sandlot right now.


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 29, 2021)

Disney’s bolt was the last movie I watched it’s my favorite (my furrsonas personality is loosely based off bolt)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 30, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I’m watching the sandlot right now.


You're killin' me,  Smalls!


----------



## Outré (Oct 30, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You're killin' me,  Smalls!


That movie was filmed close to where I live. I go drive by the sand lot every once in a while. It’s still there. All though it’s just weeds now. The houses with the dog and tree house were fake though… so they are not there any more.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 30, 2021)

Spiderman 3 I think?

The one with the sand man.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 30, 2021)

Angel heart. In case you're wondering where Shutter Island and half the Hellraiser franchise came from, watch this


----------



## Outré (Nov 2, 2021)

I’m watching a movie called confessions of a superhero right now. This movie is kind of depressing. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

I watched part of The Boondock Saints.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 3, 2021)

Speed Racer, the Wachowski sister version.

Ok, so it is a guilty pleasure.  I think it did fine in the spirit of the original, but didn't quite get it right.  I just love the colors and textures.
Also films i think don't do cookie cutter and attempt new and different.


----------



## Outré (Nov 3, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Speed Racer, the Wachowski sister version.
> 
> Ok, so it is a guilty pleasure.  I think it did fine in the spirit of the original, but didn't quite get it right.  I just love the colors and textures.
> Also films i think don't do cookie cutter and attempt new and different.


Speaking of them I’m actually excited for the matrix 4… although it’s only one of them directing it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 3, 2021)

2 weeks for Ghostbusters


----------



## Outré (Nov 3, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 2 weeks for Ghostbusters


Oh… i’m gonna be there. I’ve been waiting for a Ghostbusters sequel (not a reboot) since I was a little kid. I’m hearing good things about the movie and I’m unbelievably excited.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Explanation marks prove how excited I am.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 3, 2021)

The Bucket List


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 9, 2021)

I watched Lamb last week and it was great in every department but the writing. I just didn't really get the message it was going for, but I suppose it was more of a 'modern myth' kind of story. 

I loved how uncanny Ada the sheep girl was. I mean the effects were good, but they clearly meant for her to look unnatural.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 9, 2021)

Hercules.  The animated Disney one.

Megara is so naughty and sultry and it's just fun.  Being older you can tell story jumps, but it flows so well.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 9, 2021)

Rogue One


----------



## Bluefangcat (Nov 9, 2021)

I watched the futurama movie 'Bender's big Score' with my boyfriend a few nights ago- i hadnt seen it before which was surprising! I really liked it!


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 18, 2021)

I watched both the Theatrical and Extended TV cuts of King Kong (1976)


----------



## Outré (Nov 19, 2021)

Just got back from Ghostbusters 3. I loved it. I don’t think it’s as good as the first one, but it’s 1 million times better than the 2016 remake… and probably better than Ghostbusters 2.

There’s a mid credit scene that’s funny and just made me smile, and a post credit scene which sets up Ghostbusters 4… I’m pretty freaking excited for that movie!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

OMG!  Ghostbusters 3 was light years away from the 2016 reboot!   I think it's better than 2 even.  The critics are trying to trash it based on  2016 but it builds up the entire way and pays off in the end.  There is a slowdown, but it is repaid with Interest.  It made me want to go to a theater again, it's  *that damn good!*


----------



## Outré (Nov 20, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> OMG!  Ghostbusters 3 was light years away from the 2016 reboot!   I think it's better than 2 even.  The critics are trying to trash it based on  2016 but it builds up the entire way and pays off in the end.  There is a slowdown, but it is repaid with Interest.  It made me want to go to a theater again, it's  *that damn good!*


Did you stay till the very end of the credits?

That made me like hyper excited ghostbusters 4

I kind of like how the first two movies were of Vankman centric movies. This one was another ghost buster centric movie (not going to spoil). And 4 is clearly going to be yet a different ghostbuster centric movie… and I’m guessing if the make it to 5 it will center around the last ghostbuster


Ps

Are you a god?


----------



## Outré (Nov 20, 2021)

And I have got to get me some of those mini stay puffed toys those things are adorable!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

Favorite line still of all Ghostbusters:

Gozer the Gozerian? Good evening. As a duly-designated representative of the City, County and State of New York, I order you to cease any and all supernatural activity and return forthwith to your place of origin, or to the nearest convenient parallel dimension.

 Ow iwant to watch the first two again.  it was damn good.  Even picked things out of the cartoon series which has canon aspects.


----------



## Outré (Nov 21, 2021)

I like the quote

“Gozer the Traveler. He will come in one of the pre-chosen forms. During the rectification of the Vuldrini, the traveler came as a large and moving Torg! Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the McKetrick supplicants, they chose a new form for him: that of a giant Slor! Many Shuvs and Zuuls knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of the Slor that day, I can tell you!”

I really hope that Rick Moranis is in Ghostbusters 4… now that he has formally returned to acting.


----------



## Outré (Nov 21, 2021)

And also I’m kind of sick of critics. First of all the audience score is really good. And not all critics are giving it bad reviews. But the ones who are seem really mad at Sony for giving the fans what they want and forgetting about 2016… I mean isn’t it their job to make something that people want? That’s how they make money right?

I’m not sure why critics hate the idea of movie studios making movies that fans want.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 21, 2021)

I think the critics are definitely attempting to undermine this one.  Make no mistake, this Ghostbusters film is also female centric. The main difference is it didn't attempt to remake Ghostbusters 84 scene for scene.  It was just a good, solid Ghostbusters story and same canon as the Real Ghostbusters cartoon.

There is no real reboot,it's people discovering how things worked and what happened.  Soft spoiler: think McDonald's coffee lawsuit where McDonald's literally boiled coffee beyond safe levels and then told everyone that the woman injured and suing was making a frivolous case.  Then apply it to Ghostbusters 84 with blitz of they were crazy.  Finding out itwas real and piecing it together drives the focus character(s).  I could relate to Egon and his motivation as a fellow INTP.


----------



## Outré (Nov 21, 2021)

The main character in afterlife is female, but unlike 2016 It feels organic. It doesn’t feel like they are trying to make some sort of a point with it. Afterlife also had good male character.

In 2016 it felt more like they wanted to take something away from men in order to prop women up, instead of making new organic characters that were diverse. I don’t know if you noticed but 2016 seemed insulting and outright hostile towards men. Every male character in the movie was either an idiot or an asshole.

I’m not sure why they chose Ghostbusters to make this point. The original movies had male leads but it was not insulting towards women. Dana was a talented, smart, independent, and successful women who lived in an upscale part of New York and didn’t take shit from anyone. Janine was an intellectual and also independent. Gozer, while technically gender neutral, took the form of a female… and was just bad ass.

The director of 2016 is somone who makes female-centric parodies of other movies… and that’s exactly what 2016 was. 2016 was a parody of the original ghostbusters movie… and that’s what the main problem was. Having female leads wasn’t the problem. The fact is that no one ever wanted a remake. Fans wanted a sequel… and they certainly didn’t want a parody of the original movie. And the fact that the movie was outright insulting towards men just put salt in the wound.

2016 was destined to fail from the beginning. The critics and certain people involved tried to drive the narrative that anybody who hated the movie was sexist. They even started deleting comments on social media that made legitimate arguments as to why the movie was bad, and left the sexist arguments to help drive their narrative. That just inflamed the issue and their attempts totally failed. The movie flopped.. and they blamed the fans. The studio listened to the fans and made a course correction, and now the critics are pissed off that the fans won. So they’re going to do anything that they can to insult the fans.

I actually feel bad for the actresses that were in the 2016 movie. Because they’re all really good and funny actresses. The problem is that the movie was a mistake to begin with, it was a poorly written parody remake, and the director just sucked. He basically just let them adlib the whole film. That’s not how you make a movie. The failure of that movie was the fault of Amy Pascal and Paul Feig

Afterlife did for diversity what 2016 could never do. It made a NEW female lead, which was organic and absolutely amazing. I loved the character and they didn’t have to take anything away from the original story or characters to do it. Besides being female I get the impression that she was also autistic, which was cool. It added to the story and made it better. It even helped to make Egon a more interesting character… all positive.

Light spoilers.. but also look what this movie did for Winston. As it turns out he ended up becoming the most successful person from the original Ghostbusters… and he’s clearly going to be the Nick Fury of this universe. The 2016 movie pretty much just copied the original one in that regards. This movie kept the same character but made him better. This movie added to the mythology in franchise in positive ways. The 2016 movie destroyed everything and gave us garbage in return.

On a cool sidenote. McKenna Grace (the star of the movie) also wrote and performed the song Haunted House which played during the end credit.. I like that song.


----------



## Outré (Nov 21, 2021)

I know I’m making a lot of comments about this movie… but I wanted to say one more thing. The way they handled Harold Remus and the Egon character in this movie was amazing!!!


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 12, 2021)

last night i watched on netflix blood red sky , it's about an ailing mother and her son going on a plane , then terrorists hijack the plane but turns out mom was a vampire so she tries to stop those terrorists before they crash the plane

there is alot going on in the movie  more then the quick summary i put up, but i did enjoy the movie , mind you i watched it dubbed and i don't think the dubbing was that great , it seemed to lack some of the emotion shown ,but it was a nice fresh movie that i don't think i have seen before , the only other knock i can give to it is some weird quick character personality changes that kind of brought me out ,and odd logic here and there, but it was nicely acted  you can really tell how hard the mother is trying to stay in control of her affliction through out, and the bittersweet ending was a good way to end this movie


----------



## Outré (Dec 12, 2021)

Watched Who Framed Roger Rabbit today


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 13, 2021)

*City Hunter*). *Jackie Chan is great.*


----------



## nykalily (Dec 14, 2021)

Oh my God I think it was Death Note, The Musical


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Dec 14, 2021)

Ghostbusters: Afterlife! I thought it was fantastic!


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 14, 2021)

Resident Evil.  It was okay I suppose.  Not really my thing, just went with my friend cause it was something to do.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2021)

Some Nicholas Cage film. 

Even if the film itself is bad, Nicholas Cage is worth watching.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 20, 2021)

Spiderman No Way Home.

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 20, 2021)

I watched Birth (2004) in which Nicole Kidman has feelings for a little boy. It was awesome, but really hard to watch for obvious reasons.


----------



## nykalily (Dec 23, 2021)

i dont want to spam too many replies in a row but I just saw Resurrections and I liked it <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 26, 2021)

Farce of the Penguins


----------



## Outré (Dec 27, 2021)

The Matrix Resurrections


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Dec 27, 2021)

Respect (A biopic about the life of Aretha Franklin starring Jennifer Hudson)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2021)

This...whatever it was


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 31, 2021)

I just watched "Don't Look Up" on Netflix and loved it.  Leonardo DiCaprio and Jennifer Lawrence.  It's absolutely fitting with all the nonsense that goes on in our world right now.  Very worth watching.


----------



## sushy (Dec 31, 2021)

I watched Chappie, I really liked it! But yeah I like everything with big robots in it.


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 31, 2021)

Castlevania 3s


----------



## Mambi (Dec 31, 2021)

Saw Spiderman No Way Home the other night. Still got excited chills thinking about it!!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 1, 2022)

I saw the Matrix Resurrections with my girlfriend on HBOMax, which was alright and enough to make me look forward to a sequel to where this new trilogy goes. 

However, the movie we saw afterwards was more impressive. It's called Brick and it's a film with noir trappings ... transposed onto a high school setting, though it's actually engaging. The dialogue is probably among the most interesting I've seen in a movie over the last year and it's one of those films that makes feel everything, honestly.

I'd recommend seeing it if you get the chance.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 1, 2022)

Just watched the low budget zombie comedy "AAAHHH! ZOMBIES!!!!"  (also known as "Wasting Away"). Very cute take on switching the POV of the genre!


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 1, 2022)

9 (the animation about little ragdoll robots.)

It's really underrated. Dark, occasionally horrifying, and heartbreaking, but very good.

The characters are ultimately loveable. I found myself caring for all of them towards the end.

It's full of potholes and the ending is ambiguous but it's enchanting to watch.


----------



## herness (Jan 2, 2022)

Just watched Mr Church. Eddie Murphy is great as always. This and many other good old movies are available now on cinema hub apk which can be easily installed by link here. My other all time favorite - The Intouchables. I consider it one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2022)

Wargames (1983)


----------



## PupBoogieB (Jan 3, 2022)

The Matrix (1999) had to scrub the new movie out of my brain.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2022)

PupBoogieB said:


> The Matrix (1999) had to scrub the new movie out of my brain.



Oooo, is it that bad? Never saw it yet...


----------



## PupBoogieB (Jan 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oooo, is it that bad? Never saw it yet...


IMO It shouldn't have been made.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm rewathing the John Wick movies. Man, I effin love them.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Jan 5, 2022)

Believe it or not, by pure coincidence since we're talking about anthropomorphic characters, "Sherlock Holmes and the Great Escape." It was really good and heartfelt even.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 6, 2022)

No Time To Die, which was a nice conclusion to the Daniel Craig run. I liked him as Bond. He gave more depth to the role.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 7, 2022)

Wolfwalkers. No regrets.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

Black Widow


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 7, 2022)

Now that it's up for completely legal streaming I watched Sing 2. I don't like musicals so it was just fine. The animation is so good at times it made me wish there was more action. Aside from the performance parts everything might as well be live action, you know?
Suki is best girl, but I admit Porsha was probably the most enjoyable character.


----------



## ansfert (Jan 9, 2022)

Into the Spiderverse. It's charming, in both story and espeically animation. Upon rewatch, I still find myself rewinding scenes just to admire all the little details.


----------



## Phischermen (Jan 9, 2022)

I just watched Sing 2. I really liked it! Porsha's performance was my favorite part, because I'm a basic bitch furry! It was also neat to see Bono's fursona.


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 9, 2022)

My brother wanted to go and see the new Spider-Man film yesterday, so I tagged along because superhero movies are always fun even if I'm an extremely casual fan. I liked it more than most of the other MCU stuff. First cinema trip (and proper outing) of 2022.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 9, 2022)

Ghostbusters: Afterlife and the night before Dune. T'was a movie weekend no doubt.

Ghostbusters: Afterlife was pleasant surprisingly. While I'm usually not keen on movies playing nostalgia cards and bringing all the recognizable elements from the original films, this was a well constructed movie that didn't rush those elements and really had you engaged with the story of the new characters rather than hitting you with throwbacks in the first half of the movie. Not to mention the production was fantastic.

Dune I liked a lot, although people who know more about Dune than me had their complaints about the ending, it was a really refreshing, different kind of movie. The scale of the movie always felt very real and a very grounded sense of the world being built up, at not one point I was confused. The tone of the movie was what I liked a lot. Nothing exaggerated or corny or meant to strike cultural familiarity with a new audience, really played all of it's own cards (well maybe with exception of a few well known actors but that doesn't matter).


----------



## NickyMage (Jan 10, 2022)

I believe the last one I fully watched was LOTR Return of the King: Extended Edition


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 11, 2022)

My other half made me sit and watch all of the LOTR movies just before New Year


----------



## Curt Goynes (Jan 18, 2022)

MadKio said:


> Ghostbusters: Afterlife and the night before Dune. T'was a movie weekend no doubt.
> 
> Ghostbusters: Afterlife was pleasant surprisingly. While I'm usually not keen on movies playing nostalgia cards and bringing all the recognizable elements from the original films, this was a well constructed movie that didn't rush those elements and really had you engaged with the story of the new characters rather than hitting you with throwbacks in the first half of the movie. Not to mention the production was fantastic.
> 
> Dune I liked a lot, although people who know more about Dune than me had their complaints about the ending, it was a really refreshing, different kind of movie. The scale of the movie always felt very real and a very grounded sense of the world being built up, at not one point I was confused. The tone of the movie was what I liked a lot. Nothing exaggerated or corny or meant to strike cultural familiarity with a new audience, really played all of it's own cards (well maybe with exception of a few well known actors but that doesn't matter). I even converted the film via Online Video Converter to further download it to my Iphone and rewatch at lunchtime.


That has been my tradition for the last 5 years in a row. I used to rewatch Home Alone every single year but decided to watch the best film ever


----------



## clownbrigadier (Jan 24, 2022)

Iron Man 3. Rewatching the entire MCU, starting with my main man and ugly crying the whole way through.


----------



## Feneera (Jan 24, 2022)

The last one I watched was the anime series that came out today. Sabikui Bisco.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Vic (Jan 24, 2022)

No Judgement? Spirit: Riding Free


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 25, 2022)

Hot Fuzz 

It was for the greater good.


----------



## Outré (Jan 29, 2022)

I’m watching Stargate right now


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 29, 2022)

Blade from 1998.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 29, 2022)

Deadpool 2


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 5, 2022)

My mom wanted to see _The 355_ on demand on her birthday, so we put that on. The casting was great and the premise was initially interesting, but the writing feel apart halfway through the film. 

I liked the film, but I was expecting more, to be honest.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 7, 2022)

James bond Dr.No


----------



## lonipover (Feb 18, 2022)

i watched "manchester by the sea" on amazon prime over the weekend. i saw the 'police station scene' on youtube and that alone made me want to see the whole thing. man that movie tugs at my heartstrings.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 19, 2022)

Cold Skin. It surprised me, and it was extremely engaging and entertaining once you get sucked into the atmosphere.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2022)

Don't judge: Harry Potter series from beginning to end.
I didn't watch it for entertainment, or adventure, or the supernatural.  I have found age gave it a unique flavor when you watch the characters grow up and deal with these complex ideas, thoughts, and actions.  It became a father-son story between Snape preparing Harry for the harsh realities of the world as a strong man who can't understand his feelings or identify with children and then reconcile them with how he wants to be more like Dumbledore and be just as loved and respected.  And then you have Dumbledore who knows all this information and is lost in his own wonder and mind.  And the kids are constantly caught trying to please the adults and keep them from fighting and then this war breaks out and they have to adapt and learn shades of grey exist in the world.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 18, 2022)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Rancid-rac00n (Mar 21, 2022)

the disappearance of haruhi suzumiya. yea im a weeb.........


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 21, 2022)

My girlfriend's cousin came over during the weekend since we have Disney+, so we saw _Turning Red_ with her. She also got us to let her see _The Adam Project_ on Netflix, which was alright-ish.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 22, 2022)

Spider-Man: No way home.  It's not as good as it's made out to be, but not bad.  

Live action version of Into the Spider-verse.  In fact, best part is there is an Across the Spider-verse!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 23, 2022)

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 25, 2022)

Turning Red. I didn't like it. I didn't think I would have liked Encanto but did so I thought maybe I'd like this too. I didn't. I couldn't relate to the preteen social stuff and it was just another preteen movie to me. Even when I was a preteen, I couldn't relate to other preteens or whatever age group I was.   I guess for someone who does understand human social stuff, it would have been okay.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 26, 2022)

The Adam Project.  It was cute and sweet.  Totally sarcastic and irreverent movie.  I am really enjoying Ryan Reynolds' movies when he has creative control as they don't seem as formulaic or stale as others.  When they do follow some trope, there's a punchline in it.  one scene has him actually do and callout a superhero landing and then botch the whole fight.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 3, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Turning Red. I didn't like it. I didn't think I would have liked Encanto but did so I thought maybe I'd like this too. I didn't. I couldn't relate to the preteen social stuff and it was just another preteen movie to me. Even when I was a preteen, I couldn't relate to other preteens or whatever age group I was.   I guess for someone who does understand human social stuff, it would have been okay.


Ah; I've stayed away from it because of the calart vibes it gives, sounds like the story wouldn't be my cup of tea anyway, thanks!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 3, 2022)

Just watched this https://archive.org/details/threads_201712 Slightly hamfisted at times, but a good watch, it's also distressing


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 3, 2022)

I watched 'Threads'


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 3, 2022)

Rewatching The Hobbit and then moving to LoTR.  This uncut follows the books a little more, but I understand why Tom Bombadil was left out.  He's a walking deus ex machina.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 4, 2022)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt 1


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 5, 2022)

Turning Red. It honestly reminded me of when I was young and loved the Backstreet Boys so much so I can relate on that level. Overprotective mother? Also in that category.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Apr 5, 2022)

IT Chapter 2 

Love a good creepy film.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 5, 2022)

The LoTR extended movies are so dang long!!!!


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 7, 2022)

The Bird box. It took me years to watch it (Came out before the pandemic).


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 7, 2022)

Teen Titans Go vs Teen Titans.  If you knowboth shows, understand cringe humor, and just want to laugh at everything from superhero idiotic logic to Wednesday Addams, it's a good hour and a half of dopey fun.


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 12, 2022)

The Fanatic. Freaking Fred Durst, I should've known you'd make a movie like this and pimp out your song during the movie. Your band sucked.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 13, 2022)

I saw it.  Resident Evil: The Final Chapter.

It was like a movie being acted out as a Kindle read the story to you.  And the fight scenes made no sense.  I have never wanted to be blackout drunk while also trying recreational marijuana to explain why and how I made it through watching a movie.  I am almost conviced I didn't watch it and it was a fever dream hallucination.

God the movie sucked, and not in the sexy tongue way.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Kung Fu Panda 2


----------



## prameela (Apr 27, 2022)

I have watched the "Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore" in the iMAX. I loved it. Moreover, I played the same movie in home via cinema hd on tv application. I get the 4K links with subtitles. My kids were enjoyed a lot. Thanks for Cinema HD for their free service.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 27, 2022)

The Borderlands or “The Final Prayer” as it’s known in the US.
That ending got me all kinds of messed up. I really shouldn’t watch slow-burn horror before bed.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 27, 2022)

It's weird but I just can't remember the last movie I watched. I can only remember the movie Dune 2021, I watched it several times, it's great.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 29, 2022)

Tomorrow War.  JK Simmons is super buff!  But the story - oh God, that's a dumpster fire.  Bulletproof aliens? Use low caliber guns!  Are you in a stairwell?  Machine guns!  Losing against a superior adversary?  Just Russia that and send lots of people.  It'll probably work.  Need squad tactics?  Skip  basic training for a short YouTube video!  Honestly, I was just hoping Simmons would yell out, "I want Spiderman!"  Nope.  Wasted my life.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 4, 2022)

I just watched the movie "Little Women". I don’t know what to say, I liked it, I love such films. And I love Timothee Chalamet, oh my god, what can I do, he's so good, someone help me, I can't stop thinking about him.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

I watched 'Joker' recently. It didn't live up to the hype around it at all. It felt like a watered-down remake of 'Taxi-driver' that was contorted to shoehorn batman into the story. 

Taxi-driver wasn't even really a great movie itself in my honest, and it is definitely not dated enough to warrant a remake.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 8, 2022)

I'm bored of movie and video games, as they are just rehashes that don't live up to tje originals.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Caddyshack.


----------



## Luxibutt (May 28, 2022)

Philadelphia. Oh my god. I watched in the eighth grade summer school and it killed me then. It still does apparently. Tom Hanks and Denzel Washington are amazing in this. It's so heartbreaking and very much a tearjerker.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 29, 2022)

home on the range. watched it for the first time last night and it was pretty good. i'm gonna be watching the great mouse detective tonight (another one i've yet to see).


----------



## лОРИк (May 29, 2022)

Dead Space: Downfall


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 3, 2022)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## UthrkinWrites (Jun 4, 2022)

Recently rewatched Jackie Brown, low-key my favourite of Tarantino's movies before they became a little overblown.


----------



## lonipover (Jun 7, 2022)

just watched fight club. about to talk about minor spoilers.


Spoiler: minor spoiler for first third or so of the movie that's not relevant to the plot.



so towards the beginning of the movie when the main character's talking to the doctor about his insomnia there's a single frame where tyler durden (brad pitt) is inserted into the movie. for split second tyler durden is standing next to the doctor in the hallway. this of course ties into when tyler durden will take some new frames (of a porno) and insert them into whatever kids movie he's projecting during his job at the theater.


what i really want to know is if this happens any other time during the film and i missed it, or just that one time? anybody know?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 10, 2022)

The Ritual. I found it on Netflix.

It's a story of a group of adult friends who decide to go on a hiking trip in Sweden, and end up having to take a short cut through the woods. They quickly become lost and experience a series of nightmares and visions, while also being hunted by a monster that chases them to this town of isolated people who worship it like a god.






It's actually an incredible movie. It has quality scary moments and the design for the creature is astounding.


----------



## tentiv (Jun 29, 2022)

I watched Top Gun: Maverick, and it definitely deserves the hype. I actually went to a theater for it, and realized that I don't really miss the theater-going experience. The movie itself was a simple story told excellently, which is honestly kind of refreshing after suffering through narratives which overcomplicate and collapse like the Star Wars sequel trilogy. Just set a goal and stakes, show concrete progression towards the goal, and have that progression pay off. I've been watching Brandon Sanderson's creative writing lectures on YouTube and it was really interesting to see how the movie does everything he talks about, like how the characters should have a personal connection to the goal, how there needs to be some twist that gives the audience what they were promised and more, things like that. It hit the sweet spot of sequels, it was just different enough from the original.



Nexus Cabler said:


> The Ritual. I found it on Netflix.
> 
> It's a story of a group of adult friends who decide to go on a hiking trip in Sweden, and end up having to take a short cut through the woods. They quickly become lost and experience a series of nightmares and visions, while also being hunted by a monster that chases them to this town of isolated people who worship it like a god.
> 
> ...


Loved this one! If you didn't already know, the concept artist who created the monster, Keith Thompson, has a gallery here. I love everything he does, especially because his short descriptions for each work always add another interesting layer onto them. It's weird though, his last communication was how he'd post the concept art for the movie once it had been out for a while, but that was four years ago. Only silence since then.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

we're back: a dinosaur story. and this evening i'm watching thumbelina.

update: i just watched thumbelina and now i feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## herness (Jul 11, 2022)

Watched Greyhound, about Tоm Hanks' characters first run at captain of a convey of ships during WW2. Was ok, no idea what was going on in the ship with their callouts but i guess thats to keep authenticity. I also didn't fееl anything for Hanks' character, or indeed really any of the characters because there was little development of them. Stephen Graham doing his standard Amеrican accent from New York, as well. - 5/10. Looking forward to watch second Avatar  as soon as it is out.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 12, 2022)

The Platform (2019) on Netflix.

I found it disturbing on so many levels...


----------



## Marzypan (Jul 14, 2022)

_They Live _with Rowdy Roddy Piper and Keith David. I love big productions with B-movie plots and had a lot of fun watching it.

John Carpenter keeps staying one of my favorite directors.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 22, 2022)

I know this movie isn't everbody's fancy but I honestly don't give an F.

Friday. I really love this movie because I watched it as a child so I have some memories around it. I like being immersed in the culture of the movie. I live in a mostly white neighborhood so I didn't understand how different things were as a kid compared to being an adult. But the humor is freaking great. The sexy neighbor that cheats on her husband, the dad, oh my god, John Witherspoon (RIP) was amazing and made for that role. Chris Tucker and Ice Cube work off each other so well that you do feel like they have been friends for a long while. Also soundtrack * chef's kiss*, I bump the song "Friday" legit almost every Friday.

But yeah, this movie is for a certain audience. Some of the humor is offensive so it's not for everybody, but I enjoyed it very much.
Edit: I also want to mention about the gang culture. There's a bit of the story line that gets pretty heavy so if you decide to watch it, be warned if you're not into violence.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 29, 2022)

Watched Philadelphia last week. Oh man. I haven't cried at an ending so much in a while. Not going to say much about it because I don't really want to ruin too much but the plot, the characters and character development is good.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 31, 2022)

Currently watching Osmosis Jones. I love this movie so much.


----------



## Servyl (Aug 31, 2022)

Beavis & Butt-Head Do America (1996)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 31, 2022)

Now I'm watching Coraline


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 2, 2022)

Spree
It's a really creepy movie about a taxi driver who kills his passengers, just to try and boost viewers on his YouTube channel and streams.

Lol, still kinda creeps me out now just thinking about it.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 5, 2022)

Hocus Pocus


----------



## stancedriver (Sep 7, 2022)

Hello. 3d-hd.club https://3d-hd.club/vr-movies/ is a legal site to watch or download movies online. It is safe to watch movies here, you will not face any problems after downloading. Watching online movies is fun. However, finding the sites that get you a experience with high quality video is an intimidating task.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 7, 2022)

"Unhuman"

Before that...couldn't wait for Halloween, "Lone Wolf"!!! (the furry-themed horror-slasher low-budget one)


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 8, 2022)

I'll talk about all the movies I saw this week just because. Blue Collar (1978) was one of the most miserable and cynical films I've seen and I loved it! Shaft (1971) is just way cool, nothing else like 70s NYC films. Was skeptical going into Elvis (2022) but its style and superhero mythologizing really won me over. And yesterday I saw All Dogs Go to Heaven (1989) which, despite me hating all the songs, I still enjoyed a lot, love Burt Lancaster dog


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 16, 2022)

Watched Blade Runner 2049.
Sad movie. :c


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 18, 2022)

"Me Before You" is a wonderful movie, it made me cry.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 25, 2022)

Back to the Future III


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 25, 2022)

Even Mice Belong in Heaven, the stop motion animation is phenomenal.


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 27, 2022)

Watched The Evil Dead for the first time despite seeing the second one and Army of Darkness many times in the past. It was awesome, love its energy


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 29, 2022)

"A Dog's Journey" is a beautiful movie!


----------



## Euroann (Oct 1, 2022)

I watched "The Lighthouse" with William Dafoe. Amazing head fuck movie with cthulhu vibes.


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Oct 1, 2022)

Watched The Empty Man (2020) the other day because it seems to have been the last day it's on streaming services before it's gone forever. Anyway kind of a weird mixed bag of a movie. Some parts are genuinely creepy and ingenious, others kind of tired and cliched, but those negatives may be positives for reasons which I don't wanna get into due to spoilers. It's still overlong but there's more than enough there to intrigue me and I'll probably be thinking about it for a while


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 5, 2022)

Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey.


I love this movie so much.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 5, 2022)

John Wick, first time believe it or not. *Loved *it and can't wait to see #2 this weekend.


----------



## WhiteFur (Oct 5, 2022)

Gladiator, amazing action-packed movie


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 6, 2022)

Disney's Beauty and the Beast (cartoon)


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 6, 2022)

I recently watched RRR. Great plot, lots of action, the fight scenes involved fantastic moves (read: impossible but fun), and the actors were excellent. It's 3+ hours long, so make plenty of popcorn.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 6, 2022)

Disney's Beauty and the Beast (live action)


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Oct 6, 2022)

Drag me to Hell
(one of my favourites)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 7, 2022)

Daddy Day Care.

Those Spongebob slippers that the kid wears in it... I had a pair just like them when I was a kid.


----------



## Crystal Kitsune (Oct 8, 2022)

Last movie I watched was League of Super-Pets


Then last night I watched Beauty and The Beast


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Oct 8, 2022)

An American Werewolf in London. Great werewolf effects and I love its sense of humor. Been watching nothing but horror movies this month and catching up to a lot of great ones I haven't before seen and it's been a swell idea.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 10, 2022)

Elf. I'm watching it again rn lol


----------



## Taida (Oct 11, 2022)

Guardians of The Galaxy


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 11, 2022)

Hitman's Wife Bodyguard


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 11, 2022)

Willow

(In preparation for the sequel series coming next month)


----------



## Deleted member 159133 (Oct 12, 2022)

Hacksaw ridge


----------



## palta_aguacate (Oct 12, 2022)

Kickassia


----------



## Average_Lurker (Oct 24, 2022)

Hard Boiled from 1992.
An absolute must watch for any fans of action films.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 24, 2022)

Ghostbusters Afterlife


----------



## WhiteFur (Oct 24, 2022)

Sing 2
Man, the music they chose for it were gooooooood


----------



## Vishunei (Oct 25, 2022)

The Shining.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 25, 2022)

Buster Scruggs.
Like the Star Wars sequel trilogy, only the first 20 minutes is good


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 25, 2022)

Just saw Marley & Me for the first time ever.  *is sad*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Thor Love and Thunder
just like a mosquito... it sucked


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 30, 2022)

Black Adam.
Total meh, but Cinergy has recliners and a restaurant.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

IT
10/10 would not recommend on any other soul


----------



## WhiteFur (Oct 30, 2022)

Robin Hood, the recent one not made by Disney, featuring Russel Crowe as Robin


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 10, 2022)

Last Holiday. Queen Latifah is so pretty.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

Jack Reacher... 10/10 on smartass remarks and good fight scenes.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 11, 2022)

I finally got around to watching 2001 A Space Odyssey.

I quickly understood why it was so popular. It's very well done.


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 11, 2022)

Hacker (2017), a pretty cool movie. Nice plot and plot twist


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 11, 2022)

A work training video lol


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

Gaia...a total waste of time though.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Jurassic World Dominion.

Complaint: I want more Blue!


----------



## CreachureComforts (Nov 11, 2022)

Amsterdam, and I liked it. Plot is kind of scattered and goes in a few directions at unexpected times, but I think that added to it.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Jurassic World Dominion.
> 
> Complaint: I want more Blue!



Jurassic World Dominion.

My complaint: I want more dinosaurs! The people stories sucked ass.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Jurassic World Dominion.
> 
> My complaint: I want more dinosaurs! The people stories sucked ass.


Yeah they weren't that great. Felt like nostalgia bait.


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

Ben Hur. My favorite movie of all time.


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 20, 2022)

Watched a gaming documentary called “Not A Game”. Pretty interesting


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 22, 2022)

Spectral, a nice sci-fi movie. The storyline was quite nice and the scenes were fun ^^


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 23, 2022)

Finally watched “fantastic mr.fox” only makes me more proud that I chose that as my fursona species!


----------



## Mambi (Nov 23, 2022)

"Justice League: Doom". *Love* how they portrayed Cheetah and Vandal Savage, but _especially _Cheetah! Raur! _<smile>_


----------



## Servyl (Nov 24, 2022)

Lilo & Stitch. A cute classic.


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 28, 2022)

Pacific Rim: Uprising


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 29, 2022)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Servyl (Nov 30, 2022)

Guillermo Del Toro's _Cabinet of Curiosities_


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 30, 2022)

Marvels New Mutants


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 30, 2022)

Rock-a-doodle, The Secret of NIMH, and The Last Unicorn.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

Fantastic Mr. Fox since the made it free on YouTube.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 1, 2022)

Jaws for the 500th ish time


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 3, 2022)

The Heavyweights


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 3, 2022)

Sister Act


----------



## Thetallfish (Dec 5, 2022)

I watched Troll on Netflix this Sunday. It was pretty alright. It's very similar to The Troll Hunter.


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 6, 2022)

Puss in Boots


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 6, 2022)

Liar Liar


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 7, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Liar Liar


Oooh, now _that_ is a good movie


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 7, 2022)

They Live (1988)


----------



## MrArborsexual (Dec 8, 2022)

Bullet Train on Netflix

Good acting, wife and I agree that the writer was probably jerking off to himself as he wrote it.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Dec 9, 2022)

Currently watching _Zombie (1979) _in another window. I feel sure that the last movie I finished watching from beginning to end was _The Dark Knight (2008)_; a rewatch, not the first time, mind you.


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 9, 2022)

Now You See Me.

Amazing movie, if you enjoy magic tricks  and plot twists


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 13, 2022)

Beverley Hills Chihuahua


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2022)

Bad Moms Christmas.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 13, 2022)

Snow Dogs


----------



## folvaen (Dec 13, 2022)

Guillermo Del Toro's Pinocchio


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 13, 2022)

Guillermo del toro’s Pinocchio
Edit: haha look at the one above I just noticed it


----------



## ShadeMattson (Dec 13, 2022)

Guillermo del toro’s Pinocchio too xD


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 13, 2022)

ShadeMattson said:


> Guillermo del toro’s Pinocchio too xD


Holy sh*t that thing was good, can’t believe it was rated pg tho, with all the death and fascism themes in it, not to mention gepetto literally making Pinocchio in a drunken rage


----------



## ShadeMattson (Dec 13, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> Holy sh*t that thing was good, can’t believe it was rated pg tho, with all the death and fascism themes in it, not to mention gepetto literally making Pinocchio in a drunken rage


Can't believe either, it has so much darker themes, also all those deaths. But in the end it was really beautiful <3


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.

A classic


----------



## Servyl (Dec 14, 2022)

Guillermo Del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities (Guillermo seems really popular with us, lol)


----------

